# und nun unsere Fotos zum Teichbau



## jochen (28. Sep. 2005)

Hallo noch mal an alle Teichfreunde !!!

Wir haben uns schon vorgestellt und unseren Teich unter dem Thema "baustopp" (bau eines Teiches) beschrieben....
hier noch einmal eine Kurzbeschreibung...
Volumen ca.7500 ltr.
hoffen auf einer schönen Bepflanzung mit einer Seerose, einigen Unterwasserpflanzen,und mit verschiedenen Pflanztiefen 20-60cm.,für die Seerose einen Platz mit 90cm.,einer Sumpfzone, einige Schwimmpflanzen sollen auch noch dazukommen, die tiefste Stelle beträgt 1,5m....damit sich einige Fische  auch im Winter darin wohlfühlen können, wir dachten dabei an einigen Goldorfen,amerikanischen Rotflossenorfen,einem Sonnenbarschpaar und einen Schwarm __ Moderlieschen.
Wir haben einen Minnivorteich mit ca.200ltr der langsam in den grösseren Teich mit einen kleinen Wasserfall laufen soll.
Die Teichfläche hat eine Grösse von 15qm.
Die Wände haben wir an der Terassenseite sehr steil angelegt, was bei unseren Boden aber keine Gefahr bedeutet.(fester Lehm und Felsen).
Möchten später da Pflanztaschen anbringen, vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp wie man so etwas hinbekommt (mehr dazu bei den Bildern), die andere Seite läuft über verschiedenen Pflanzzonen bis zu einer sehr alten Trockenmauer aus, die wir unbedingt erhalten möchten. 
Am Ufer haben wir einen  steilen Hang den wir zum Teil terassenförmig abgegraben haben die andere Seite wollen wir natürlich belassen,zur Gestaltung dieses Teiles wären wir sehr froh wenn ihr uns reichlich Vorschläge zur Bepflanzung geben könntet...Beispielbider wären Super...
Ich glaub jetzt reichts ....schaut euch doch bitte mal die Bilder an wir hoffen ihr schickt uns viele auch kritische Antworten(da lernt man am besten...lach)....einige Tipps und Tricks....und ein paar Bilder für Gestaltungsvorschläge...
achso habe ja schon über meinen kleinen Unfall erzählt haben seitdem die Betonkannte am gepflasterten Teichrand mit einem zusätzlichen Betonsockel verschönert damit man das Ufer besser gestalten kann, Flies und Folie eingebracht mit Wasser befüllt und so warten wir voller Freude auf das Frühjahr, um dann richtig los zu legen.

wir wissen die Bilder sind nicht soooo gut da bräuchten wir ne neue cam...aber was solls viele nette Grüsse JOCHEN und MARION
upss...am besten ihr fangt bei den Fotos unten an...lach...passiert...


----------



## jochen (28. Sep. 2005)

*und weiter gehts*

teil zwei
also sowas ihr müsst schon wieder die bilder von unten nach oben betrachten...tztztz

bitte schreibt uns viel hab nämlich reichlich zeit zum lesen so lange ich noch krank bin

gruss jochen


----------



## Steffen (28. Sep. 2005)

Hi...

Willst du denn auch noch einen Überlauf in deinen Teich bauen ??????? Ist ja doch ganz schön dicht am Haus.......

Pflanzen wirst dieses Jahr eh nicht mehr bekommen es sei den du hast ein guten Händler..... Ich würde aber erst 2006 mit der Bepflanzung beginnen...

Wie hast denn das mit dem Finger gemacht ??? wie lange wird man den deswegen so Krankgeschrieben?????


----------



## Thorsten (28. Sep. 2005)

Hi Jochen,

naaaa dann will ich mal meckern....   

Ne,ne so schlimm wird es nicht, aber ein paar kritische Anmerkungen muss ich los werden!

Ich fange mal hiermit an:







Wie habt Ihr denn da vor, eine vernünftige Randgestaltung zu erstellen?
Das scheint mir sehr schwierig zu werden, die Folie müsst Ihr ja bis auf die Terasse ziehen (oder wie soll diese halten?) :?  
Hast Du mal ein Pic mit Folie, wie es aktuell aussieht?

Wie Steffen schon geschrieben hat, dürfte es immo sehr schwer werden noch Pflanzen zu bekommen.
Schaut euch im Frühjahr in aller Ruhe um. 
Vor allen kann ich euch diesen Pflanzgärtner empfehlen:

http://www.nymphaion.de/

Dort bekommt Ihr Top Ware und super Beratung.  

Nun noch eine kleine Anmerkung zu den Pflanzterassen... die sind einwenig schmal geraten.
Ihr könnt dort im besten Fall Pflankörbe stellen, leider wachsen die Pflanzen sehr schlecht darin, ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.

Aber im großen und ganzen, sieht das schon recht gut aus, bis auf die wenige Ausnahmen   

Was habt Ihr denn hier genau vor?





Dort könntet Ihr zb. einen kleinen Wasserfall gestalten, diesen schön und reichlich Bepflanzen, sieht bestimmt klasse aus.

Was noch anzumerken ist, setzt nicht zu viele Fische in den Teich! 10 max. UND KEINE KOI!!  
Goldorfen sind Schwarmfische, dh. mindestens 5 Stück einsetzen.
Auf den Sonnenbarsch würde ich verzichten.(evtl. später einen-futtert Jungfische weg!)
__ Moderlieschen nur wenige...die vermehren sich wie doof.
Mit diesen Besatz ist der Teich schon ausgelastet.

Das mit den Pflanztaschen, kann dir am besten Annett erklären, sie hat glaube ich welche selber gebastellt, aber sie wird sich bestimmt noch zu Wort melden.


Jetzt mal was anderes....
Was sehe ich im Hintergrund?
Einen Biotec 5.1? 
Was für eine Pumpe setzt Du ein, habt Ihr mal über ein Skimmer nachgedacht?
Kläre mich Technikfreak mal bitte auf


----------



## Annett (30. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Jochen,

na dann geb ich mal meinen "Senf" nicht nur in Bezug auf die Pflanztaschen dazu ;-)
Ich habe mir die Ufermatte von Naturagart gekauft (zu der Zeit gab es die noch nicht fertig mit Pflanztaschen).
Dann hab ich mir von einer sehr guten Bekannten nichtrostenden Draht schicken lassen (Edelstahl?) und mich daran gemacht mühselig einige Pflanztaschen mit diesem Draht auf die Matte zu "nähen".
Die grüne Seite der Matte sollte natürlich nach oben zeigen, also funktioniert blosses umschlagen und festnähen nicht 
Ich habe also in gewünschter Größe Mattenstücke zurecht geschnitten (geht echt bescheiden) und die dann angenäht (geht noch bescheidener, weil der Draht so starr war, dass er lieber gebrochen ist, als sich ordentlich zu biegen). 
In diese Taschen kann man dann z.B. einen Stein zum beschweren der Matte geben (sie schwimmt sonst auf).

Ich weiß nicht, ob es funktionieren könnte, dass der Wasserdruck Dir die Folie an der steilen Stelle an den Beton drückt.
Ansonsten erstmal überstehen lassen, damit sich die Folie setzen kann... dauert einige Monate. 
Ich hoffe, Ihr habt sie jetzt noch nicht komplett abgeschnitten!

Ich würde an die Stelle die Thorsten schon zeigte auch einen Bachlauf mit Bepflanzung planen.
Er muß ja nicht so breit überlaufen, wie Ihr die "Schalen" gebuddelt habt.
Dafür bräuchtet Ihr nämlich eine ziemlich große, stromfressende Pumpe, die den entsprechenden Druck aufbauen kann!
Mit Verengungen im Bereich jedes Schalenüberlaufes kommt man auch mit einer kleineren Pumpe aus.
Wie sonnig liegt denn dieser Teichteil?
Ein Bachlauf kann unter Umständen einen Teich im Sommer zu sehr erwärmen... dann sollte der Filterauslauf nicht permanent über den Bachlauf erfolgen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte etwas helfen.


----------



## jochen (30. Sep. 2005)

*@ steffen*

 Hallo steffen !!!

 zu deiner Frage wie ich einen Teil meines Finger verloren hab.....ich weis nicht ob man das hier schreiben darf, ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher Zocker hab es übertrieben ne Menge verloren und konnte nicht zahlen, ja im Frankenwald herrschen rauhe Sitten.... :2gunfire: 

lach...nee jetzt mal ohne Scherz, das war ein Arbeitsunfall, ich hab einen Schachtdeckel aus Beton fallen lassen und kam mit der Hand dazwischen , ein Teil meines Mittelfingers musste danach amputiert werden,bin erst mal für einen Monat krank, hoffe das es bald wieder aufwärts geht hab schon die dritte OP hinter mir, jetzt denk ich heilt alles wieder.
Hab deine hp angesehen sind Superbilder und ein schöner Teich einfach schön anzusehen....prima..
achso kannst du mir verraten wie man hier seine Bilder direkt einbringt, hab bis jetzt nur geschnallt wie man sie ins Attachment bekommt, überhaubt wäre ich froh wenn mir hier jemand ein paar Tipps beibringt bin kein grosser PC spezialist.(zB. die ganzen Zeichen hier über dem Schriftfeld ist für mich alles chinesisch...lach) oder wie hat denn Thorsten meine Bilder in seine Antwort gebracht...?????

an einen Überlauf haben wir gedacht ich leg mal zwei Bilder dazu , ich denk so müsste es gehen, haben ihn mit der Folie verklebt, vielleicht sollten wir noch ein feinmaschiges Netz darüber machen oder hat hier jemand eine bessere Idee würde mich darüber freuen, jetzt kann man ja noch alles ändern.


----------



## jochen (1. Okt. 2005)

*@ Thorsten*

Hallo Thorsten !!!

Zum Thema Randgestaltung 

Wir haben in den vorhandenen Betonteil ein Paar Eisen gebohrt und eine Stahlarmierung angebracht, das ganze noch mal eingeschalt und mit Beton ausgegossen,habe eine Skizze angefertigt und beigelegt, die Folie wollen wir dann mit Steinen oder einer zusätzlichen Pflasterzeile auf der neuen Betonoberfläche anbringen, jedenfalls haben wir jetzt dazu ca. 20 cm Platz. Am liebsten möchte ich es wie gerade beschrieben mit einer Pflasterzeile machen ich denke die Pflastersteine müssten die Folie durch ihren Gewicht gut halten......nur wie soll ich die Steine auf der Folie befestigen das ,das Ganze gut aussieht, mit Silikon..???, hab gehört es gibt da speziellen Teichmörtel der im Winter nicht friert....Fragen über Fragen...wer kann uns Tipps geben...?   

Bepflanzung...

der Tipp den du mir geschickt hast ist super besten Dank wie kann man sich bei denen beraten lassen übers Internet, telefonisch, oder kann man da auch mal vorbeischauen bin nämlich im Jahr sowieso öfter da unten in der Nähe ,wäre also kein Umweg und sicher sehr interresant. Auf den Seiten im Internet steht aber das sie eigentlich keinen öffentlichen Verkauf haben...wie siehts mit der Beratung vor Ort aus, gibts da Möglichkeiten ??

Zur Technik  (weia die Fragen hörn gar nimmer auf)  

also den Filter den du da im Hintergrund gesehen hast ist ein Biotec 10.1 von Oase (man merkt du bist ein Kenner...lach auf so einen kleinen Bild das zu erkennen...respekt)...die Pumpe dazu ist auch von Oase nämlich eine Aquamax 8000(ich hoffe damit kann ich einen Wasserfall betreiben wer kennt sich da mit Pumphöhen aus kann man da wirklich bis zu 4m. pumpen wie es im Prospekt steht und wie verhält sich dann die Wassermenge dazu ????), da ich das Ganze im Paket gekauft habe und ich eh einen UV Filter haben wollte ist noch einBitron 24c dabei und noch ein zusätzlicher Satellitenfilter, das ganze schimpft sich Oase Biosys __ Filtersystem 2.
Einen Skimmer ja da hab ich auch schon mal darüber nachgedacht, kenn mich da nicht so aus , zieht der nicht auch die Schwimmpflanzen an so das alle Pflanzen dann neben den Skimmer sind ???
Oder gibts da Tricks die wegzuhalten ??

Fische

Bei den Goldorfen wollten wir so sieben einsetzen, __ Moderlieschen etwa zehn, ein Sonnenbarschpaar eben wegen den vielen Moderlieschenbabys, 
fühlt sich ein Sonnenbarsch nicht zu einsam ??,oder vermehren die sich dann vielleicht schlimmer wie Moderlieschen lach...
und nun zu den amerkanischen Rotflossenorfen (Cyprinella lutrenis) bin durch einen Buch (GU Fische für den Gartenteich denk das ist keine Schleichwerbung) darauf gekommen hab die aber noch nie irgendwo angeboten gesehen, könnte mir hier jemand darüber Auskunft geben??
Laut Buch sollen die so um 8cm werden und ganz gessellige Tierchen sein.

man merkt ich nütze meinen Krankenstand für mein Hobby macht mir aber riesig Spass, also schreibt zurück !!!!!


----------



## jochen (1. Okt. 2005)

*@ Annett*

Hallo Annett !!!

freilich hast du uns geholfen hab nämlich von einen Freund ca 10qm. Kokosböschungsmatte geschenkt bekommen, da bleibt bestimmt was über um daraus Pflanztaschen zu basteln, da kann morgen meine Frau gleich das werckeln anfangen...grins.., der Tipp mit den Steinen in der Tasche ist einfach aber genial.. :!: 
Die Teichfolie ham wir zum Glück auch nicht abgeschnitten, wollen damit bis zum Frühjahr warten.
Ja ein Wasserfall wär schon schön, aber bei uns ist es halt extrem Steil die Bilder reduzieren das eher noch, vielleicht mal einige Taten der Teich selbst wo die Pumpe stehen soll ist, wenn alles fertig ist ca.1,50 tief von der Oberfläche vom Wasser bis zur oberen Grasnarbe sind es nochmal 2,5 m. Höhenunterschied, könnte das die Pumpe Aqumax 8000 von Oase schaffen oder wäre es besser den Filter auf halber Höhe der Terassen zu stellen ?
Zum erwärmen des Wassers im Sommer:

ich ging immer davon aus das ein Bachlauf eher Kühlung und frischen Sauerstoff in den Teich bringt, scheint eher das Gegenteil zu sein,(zumindest bei der Kühlung) hab ich jetzt, dank deiner Hilfe des öfteren gelesen, unser Teich liegt aber eher nicht sooooo heiss , hat im Hochsommer so ca. sieben bis acht Sonnenstunden.
durch das Klima sind wir hier im Frankenwald eh nicht so verwöhnt.
Wie meinst du das mit den Bachlauf nicht über den Filter, kannst du mir das genauer beschreiben.
So ich glaub für heute reichts,bin aber ansonsten über jede Hilfe froh, also schreibt kräftig alle zurück.


----------



## Annett (1. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Jochen,

die Idee mit den Kokosmatten würde ich beseite schieben!
Die Dinger halten nicht all zu lange... fransen aus.. verroten an der Grenze von Wasser und Luft sehr schnell (unter Wasser dauert es etwas länger).
Ich hab auch welche im Teich.. sie sind noch da.. aber ich bereue es!
Was wohl auch als günstige Möglichkeit zu den Matten von Naturagart funktionieren soll ist Kunstrasen. (ein Tipp von karsten. )
Was da allerdings an Weichmachern usw. ins Wasser gelangt.. keine Ahnung!


Was ich damit 





> dann sollte der Filterauslauf nicht permanent über den Bachlauf erfolgen.


meinte?

Baue bzw. plane, wenn es irgendwie geht, eine 2.Auslaufmöglichkeit für den Filter (z.B. ein versteckt liegendes Rohr, welches das Wasser ohne Umwege und Erwärmung in den Teich zurück laufen läßt für den Betrieb im Hochsommer mit ein. Ob Du es dann tatsächlich nutzt ist eine andere Frage.
Deine Fische werden es Dir im Sommer danken ;-)
Sauerstoffprobleme sind in zu warmen Teichen ein Problem.. sonst passiert normalerweise nicht gleich was.
Nur bei einer ausgesprochenen Algenplage kann es in den frühen Morgenstunden zu Sauerstoffmangel kommen. (die Algen verbrauchen bei Dunkelheit wie jede andere Pflanze auch Sauerstoff und produzieren CO2)
Und, je kühler das Wasser, desto mehr Sauerstoff kann es aufnehmen.
Deshalb ist eine Sauerstoffversorgung im Winter eigentlich unnütz.

Zur Pumpe Aquamax 8000:
Hier habe ich mal die Kennlinie rausgesucht: 





Wie Du undeutlich erkennen kannst, liefert sie bei 2,5m Förderhöhe noch 50l/min! Das sind mehr als 50%Verlust vom Ausgangswert.
Filterpumpen wie die Aquamax sind einfach nicht für solche Förderhöhen gebaut!
Deshalb gibt es auch Pumpen die speziell für Bachläufe/Wasserfälle konzipiert sind.
Am Besten schaust Du Dich mal in Ruhe auf der HP vom Hersteller um.
http://de.heim-und-garten.oase-pumpen.com/de/pdb/warengruppe_details.php?wgru_key_wgru=1042
http://de.heim-und-garten.oase-pumpen.com/de/pdb/produkt_details.php?Art_key_art=4358
http://de.heim-und-garten.oase-pumpen.com/de/pdb/produkt_details.php?Art_key_art=4373

Du kannst den Filter zwar auf halbe Höhe stellen, aber dann kann Dein Bachlauf auch erst auf halber Höhe anfangen.
Ein Biotec ist nun mal kein Druckfilter... das Wasser läuft ja nur in Schwerkraft aus dem Filter (also auf keinen Fall bergauf) 

Aus dem restlichen Hang könntet Ihr doch einen Steingarten machen oder eine Trockensteinmauer die den Hang dort abfängt...
Schau mal in mein persönliches Album!  Die Ecke is immer noch nicht fertig  :cry:
(Diese Bilder lassen sich nicht als Image wie z.B. die Kennlinie der Pumpe einfügen, weil sie nur für registrierte User sichtbar sind.)
Für weitere Fragen gibt es unter FAQ weiteren Lesestoff.
Und, wenn Du mit dem Mauszeiger mal über die Zeichen oberhalb des "Schreibfeldes" fährst, erklären sich sicherlich einige von selbst. (manche müssen 2x angeklickt werden, damit der Code richtig funktionieren kann) ;-)


----------



## jochen (3. Okt. 2005)

hallo Annett

 Auf die Kokosmatten zurückzukommen die nehm ich dann doch für die Pflanzzonen,vielleicht wäre es möglich sie mit Lehm zu beschmieren, und darauf ein Sandkieselgemisch aufzubringen, was meinst du dazu ????
Ich hab mich jetzt entschlossen den Filter auf eine Stufe im Hang zu stellen die 1,5m oberhalb des Wasserspiegels liegt ich hätte dann einen stündlichen Durchfluss (mit der Aqumax 8000) von etwa 5000ltr/h. das müsste doch für unseren Teich (7500ltr., geplant mit Fischbesatz,keine Kois) noch reichen, einen seperaten Zulauf der nicht über den Wasserfall läuft werd ich auf jedenfall installieren.
Nur da unser Hang sehr steil ist und dadurch der Wasserfall in einige kleine Staustufen unterteilt werden muss hab ich dazu eine Frage...  

was geschieht wenn ich den Wasserfall im Sommer bei hohen Temperaturen nicht nütze und ich den Filterkreislauf direkt in den Teich laufen lasse, mit dem dann sicherlich sehr stark aufgeheitzdem Wasser das in dieser Zeit in den Staustufen stand ???? Hab ich da nicht das Gegenteil erwirkt und der Teich heitzt sich dann beim aufschiebern des Wasserfalles erst recht auf oder ist das dann nicht so schlimm ?

und noch eine Frage dazu
kommt es in den Staustufen dann zu einer starken Algenbildung, die Stufen werden ja höchstens 20 cm. tief und sind ja dann ohne jeglichen Filter und Durchfluss ???

Habe mir dein Album angesehen wegen den Steingarten,jaaa so könnte es auch mal bei uns aussehen werden auf jeden Fall mit Trockenmauern, Steingarten und Findlingen arbeiten, besonders haben mir deine Seerosen gefallen !
noch eine Frage zu deinem Album kannst du mir das Verhalten und Besonderheiten der Kohaku-goldis beschreiben würden die sich auch in unseren Teich wohlfühlen ????


----------



## Annett (3. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Jochen,

Du könntest die Kokosmatten auch in den Pflanzzonen nutzen.. nur, wozu?
Sollen sie da irgendwas halten? Dann kannst Du es vergessen... Kiesel und Sand rutschen bei etwas Gefälle ab oder durch das Gewebe durch. 
Und nur drunter, bei keinem Gefälle... macht wenig Sinn! 
Du bringst mit ihnen nur weitere verrottende "Biomasse" in den Teich.

Das Wasser, welches sich den Tag über aufgeheizt hat, wird sicherlich auch etwas den Teich erwärmen, wenn Du dann abends einschaltest.. aber die wenigen Liter auf 7,5m³?! ;-)
Das können wir sicherlich vernachlässigen.
Wenn der Wasserfall aber den ganzen Tag über immer wieder neues Wasser erwärmt, dann macht sich das sicherlich eher bemerktbar.

In den Staustufen kann es zu einer stärkeren Algenbildung kommen... aber
1. kommst Du dort evtl. besser ran als im Teich und
2. entziehst Du mit ihrer Entfernung (abernten) dem Teich gleich noch Nährstoffe.
Die Algen wachsen ja nur, wenn die Pflanzen es nicht schaffen, die gelösten Nährstoffe vor den Algen zu "binden".
Bei nur 20cm Tiefe der Staustufen mußt Du aber wirklich frostharte Pflanzen in den Bachlauf setzen! Oder Du nimmst jeden Herst den Aufwand in Kauf und parkst die Pflanzen bis zum Frühjahr im Teich.

Der Kohaku-Goldi ist eine Laune der Natur... ich habe als Elterntiere nur einfarbige rote und gelbe Goldfische eingesetzt.
Die gelben waren irgendwann einfach verschwunden (__ Reiher/Katzen?) und einer der roten wurde etwas später weiß (später stellte sich heraus, dass er ein Männl ist).
Die Mutter dürfte meine leicht schleirige und ganz wenig weiß geschuppte Goldidame sein...
Ich hab mind. noch so einen entdeckt...

Was Du evtl. im Handel finden kannst sind sogenannte Sarasa-Goldfische!
Die sehen auch sehr hübsch aus (rot-weiß und mit etwas schleirigen Schwanzflossen), haben aber nicht noch die dunklen Punkte der Shubunkis.
Shubunkis sind weniger winterhart wie die "normale" Zuchtform des Goldfisches (dazu würde ich die Sarasas fast noch zählen).

Danke für Dein Kompliment zu meinen Seerosen 
Welche gefällt Dir denn am Besten?


----------



## jochen (3. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Annett !!

 Danke für deine schnelle Antwort...   freut mich...!

Nochmal zu den Kokosmatten ich glaub ich kann sie also nur als Böschungsmatte nehmen darin meinen Lehm drücken, und dann irgendwie einige Pflanzen zu befestigen....
oder sollte ich mir daraus einen Janker nähen lassen wäre passend zum Oktoberfest...  ....
irgendwie müssten die Dinger doch zu gebrauchen sein...???? und noch dazu 10qm., oder meinst der Freund der die mir geschenkt hat war froh die Matten loszuhaben....lach :? 

Zu unseren Wasserfall bin ich jetzt vollkommend überredet werd in so gestalden wie ich in in meinen letzten Beitrag beschrieben habe, die Staustufen probiere ich so tief wie möglich zu graben.

Zu den Goldis..
Wollte eigentlich nur Orfen in den Teich setzen, wir haben uns gestern einen Teich mit Sarasas angesehen, das sind in unseren Augen schöne Fische ich denke da kommen bei uns einige dazu der Filter müsste das ja schaffen.
bei deinen Seerosen hat uns die exotische gefallen , wird aber bei unserem Klima hier im Frankenwald schlecht gehen ...Schade..
ach so hätt ich bald vergessen...was hältst du als Substrat von den Angeboten in den verschiedenen Märkten (zB. sogenannter Verlegesand= feiner Sand mit 20-30% an braunen Lehm)..?


----------



## Annett (3. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Jochen,




> oder meinst der Freund der die mir geschenkt hat war froh die Matten loszuhaben.... :?


 BINGO ;-)  
Wofür hat er sie denn verwendet und wie zufrieden ist er mit ihnen nach welcher Zeitspanne?

Grabe bitte keine Bombenkrater als Staustufen! Darin lassen sich dann auch wieder nur schlecht Pflanzen setzen! ;-)

Die tropische Seerose kommt auf dem Foto noch nicht mal so gut weg... ich treffe einfach nicht die hellblau/hellviolette Farbe mit der Kamera. (ist bei meiner hellgelben __ Marliacea Chromatella ganauso    )

Die tropische heißt "Paul Stanson" oder so ähnlich... sie ist, wie einige violette Sorten schon eher freiland- und kälteunempfindlich.
Kannst Dich ja hier mal umschauen 
Da habe ich meine auch her! (ist z.Z. anscheinend nicht im Sortiment)
Die Überwinterung tropischer Seerosen ist allerdings nicht ganz ohne(nur außerhalb vom Teich)... und die Preise für 1x Anschaffung pro Jahr etwas hoch.

Ich hoffe, Du weißt wie groß Goldorfen schon nach wenigen Jahren werden können!? (frag mal Thorsten  )
Goldfische sind recht pflegeleichte Gesellen und vertragen auch nicht ganz so optimale Wasserwerte. (Goldorfen sind da anspruchsvoller)

Wenn Du an diesen Verlegesand mit braunem Lehm ran kommst.. dann hast Du eigentlich das ideale Pflanzensubstrat gefunden. Evtl. noch mit etwas Kies (vielleicht so bis max. 10mm Größe) mischen, damit es auf Dauer keine undurchdringliche Masse wird.
Allerdings solltest Du dann tatsächlich keine stark wühlenden Fische (z.B. Koi) einsetzen. 
Diese können den Lehm sonst ganz schön aufwühlen und damit für Wassertrübung sorgen.


----------



## jochen (3. Okt. 2005)

hallo Annett sind Goldis (Sarasa) nicht auch stark wühlende Fische, oder hält es sich bei denen zwecks meines Substrat in Grenzen???....so das ich die auch mit Sandlehmgemisch einsetzen kann ohne das ich ständig trübes Wasser habe ??


----------



## Annett (4. Okt. 2005)

Hi Jochen,

naja.. auch Goldis wühlen etwas... 
Ich habe aber von jemanden mit Sand/Lehmgemisch im Teich und Goldis gehört, dass sich die geringen aufgewirbelten Mengen nach kurzer Zeit wieder absetzen.
Ich selbst habe leider nur groben Kies als Anfangssubstrat eingebracht.
Unterdessen habe ich feinen Sand zusätzlich eingebracht.. den Pflanzen geht es etwas besser.
Unter optimal verstehe ich aber doch was anderes. 
Wenn es auf Dauer gar nicht fkt. sollte, dann kannst Du den Lehm immer noch mit einer dünnen Schicht Sand/Kies abdecken und so das Wühlen im Lehm unterbinden.

Solltest Du außerhalb der Pflanzzonen auch Substrat zum Gründeln einbringen wollen, würde ich dafür feinen Kies empfehlen.
Allerdings kann man solch einen Teichboden weniger gut "absaugen".
Der Kies könnte (muß aber nicht) verschlammen.

Jeder Teich ist etwas anders ;-)


----------



## Thorsten (4. Okt. 2005)

Hi Jochen,

wollte mich auch noch mal melden...obwohl Annett eigentlich schon alles gesagt hat.   

Die Aquamax ist nicht dafür ausgelegt, solche Höhenunterschiede zu überwinden.
Allerdings kannst Du ja dein Filter damit speisen und an Stelle des Satellitenfilter einen Skimmer (Standskimmer von Oase) anschliessen.
Dieser reicht voll und ganz für deine Teichgröße aus.

Wie das mit den Schwimmpflanzen aussieht, kann ich dir nicht sagen.Bei mir sind zwei Stück im Teich, ohne das diese bisher vom Skimmer angesogen wurden.
Aber wenn das passiert werden wir auch dafür eine Lösung finden.   

Mit Werner (www.nymphaion.de) tritts Du am besten per Mail in Kontakt, anschliessend könnt Ihr ja immer noch einen Termin ausmachen.


----------



## jochen (4. Okt. 2005)

hallo liebe teichfreunde

zuerst nochmal DANKE an alle Tipps und Anregungen die ihr mir bis jetzt geschrieben habt, vielleicht nervt die ein oder andere Frage, aber die Chance meinen Teich so gut wie möglich zu bauen besteht jetzt, und dazu denk ich ist so ein Forum auch da, also nochmal schreibt mir reichlich, damit ich dann 2006 einen schönen Teich in meinem Garten hab...  

hallo Annett
heute war ich bei uns in der Nähe in einem sogenannten Teichcenter der hatte in übrigen genau oder zumindest fast die gleiche Meinung wie du , er meinte ich sollte mir im gesamten Teich nur ein Kieselgemisch (5-10mm) einbringen, und dann in den Pflanzzonen zusätzlich ein Sandlehmgemisch einbringen, er meinte aber nicht auf die ganze Zone verteilt sondern nur da wo später auch eine Pflanze hinkommt beim Einpflanzen untermischen, ich denk so werd ich das auch machen.

hallo Thorsten
Zum Höhenunterschied bei der Aqumax 8000 ?
aus der Kennlinie die du mir geschickt hast ist doch zu erkennen das sie bei einer Höhe von 1,5m über der Wasseroberfläche noch 80ltr./s. schafft das sind dann etwa 4800 ltr/h das müsste doch dann für meinen Teich mit Fischbesatz (ohne Kois) reichen . vom Filterauslauf könnte man doch dann den Wasserfall speissen.
Achso hab mir heute schon mal einen Skimmer angeschaut ich glaub den setz ich  dann auch ein, ist denk ich eine ziehmlich nützliche Investition. Bitte schreib mir doch noch einmal deine Meinung zur Aquamax, und noch was , ich hätte gern noch eine Idee zur Randgestaltung bei meiner Terasse....oder meint ihr, es geht so ???


----------



## Annett (5. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Jochen, 

ich hätte da noch 1-2 Lösungsvorschläge für Dein Terrassenufer.
Nicht billig, aber gut!





oder




zu finden hier: 
und dann unter: Teiche->Ufersicherung->Teichufer-Profile
(kann man leider nicht direkt verlinken)
Mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick kann man sowas aber sicherlich auch anpassen oder nachbauen.

In diesem Shop gibt es auch schon fertige Matten mit Pflanztaschen.. schau Dich doch einfach mal in Ruhe da um!
Empfehlen kann ich noch diverse Bücher, die es nur dort gibt:

Ich besitze selbst zwei ("Beispielhafte Gartenteiche" und den "Teichplaner" da wir uns ja noch eine Weile in der Planungsphase befinden) davon und bin begeistert.
Sehr kompaktes Wissen :!:


----------



## jochen (5. Okt. 2005)

hallo Annett
ja an dieser Lösung meines Ufers hab ich auch schon gedacht an den geraden Teilen wird das wunderbar gehen ,blos  wie ist das dann bei den Uferabschnitten die in Radien angelegt sind    , gibt es dafür auch so was hab schon bei Naturagart geschaut, leider hab ich nichts dazu gefunden  ::? 
Doch beim stöbern auf diesen Seiten hab ich auch mal in den verschiedenen Fragen und Lösungen im Naturagart Forum gespitzt, da bin ich auf eine Lösung mit PVC Kleber gestossen werd mir mal ein Plänchen machen und hier einbringen ich bin gespannt auf eurer oder besser deiner Meinung...


----------



## jochen (5. Okt. 2005)

Hallo hier bin ich nochmal !!!  :razz: 

hab mal auf die schnelle versucht meine Idee zwar recht laienhaft mit der mouse einzuzeichnen, aber mit etwas guten Willen kann man sehen wie ich das meine,  habe mir das wie folgt überlegt..

ich probiere ein Stück PVC Folie (Streifen etwa 25cm. breit, im Bild rot gekennzeichnet) mit Edelstahlschrauben und passenden Beilagen rings um das gesamte Terrassenufer auf den vorhandenen Betonteil zu befestigen. Zwischen Beton und PVC -Streifen könnte ich noch etwas Silikon  einbringen.
Auf diesen Streifen könnte ich dann die eigentliche PVC-Folie die im Teich liegt(im Bild blau gezeichnet)
 mit einen entsprechenden Kleber aufkleben!

Darauf kann man dann größere Kiesel etc. als Dekoration (vielleicht wieder mit Silikon) auflegen.
na was meint Ihr


----------



## Thorsten (5. Okt. 2005)

Hi Jochen,

nun kann ich dir langsam folgen   

Das mit der "doppelten Folie" ist keine schlechte Idee, zwar etwas mühsam aber das dürfte funktionieren.

Benutze aber kein normales Silikon, dh. Essig-vernetzend!(Acetatbasis)
Benutze Fensterbausilikon (Neutral-vernetzend/Klebt wesendlich besser!) dieses bekommst Du allerdings nicht im Baumarkt, sondern nur im *Fachhandel*.

Was Naturagart angeht, da kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus und den Katalog besitze ich leider auch nicht.
In dem Falle wird Annett (oder andere User???) dir besser helfen können.

Zum Thema Pumpenleistung...lese mal  Hier, was da am Ende noch ankommt


----------



## Annett (6. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Jochen,

es könnte so funktionieren.
Falls dem so ist, hast Du eine gute Lösung für alle anderen mit diesem Problem gefunden...

Ich würde auch Edelstahlschrauben verwenden; schließlich will man nicht nach zwei Jahren wieder neue Schrauben setzen (soweit das bei dieser Bauweise überhaupt möglich wäre).
Die Schraubenköpfe vielleicht mit weiterer Folie oder etwas anderem abdecken... die können ganz schön scharfkantig sein.
Auf die eigentliche Teichfolie würde ich ein dickes Vlies legen und erst darauf die Steine. Sicher ist sicher ;-)

Die 2.Lösung von Naturagart soll auch für nicht so gerade Strecken geeignet sein.
Stand dort auch dabei.


----------



## jochen (6. Okt. 2005)

hallo liebe Teichfreunde !!!

das mit der zweiten Folie zur Ufergestaltung werd ich auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten wenn ich durch diese Idee anderen Teichbauern helfen könnte wäre das umso schöner... :razz: ( vielleicht könntet Ihr noch Verbesserungsvorschläge schreiben)
Als Befestigung auf dem Beton für die erste Folie möchte ich dann sogenannte Hauerbuckelschrauben aus V2A verwenden . Die haben unter den Beilagscheiben zusätzlich noch eine Gummischeibe die abdichtet. Die Köpfe sind so konstruiert das sie eine Linie mit der Beilage bilden, wenn man dann noch wie Annett beschrieben hat ein Stückchen Folie etc. darüber legt müsste das gut gehen.

Nur welchen Kleber ??, Silikon ist altbewährt, das ist klar, habe aber durch meine Erfahrung am Bau damit aber schon des öfteren erleben müssen (auch wenn man es mit Kaltreiniger und natürlich staubfrei und trocken aufbringt) das es nach Jahren reist !
Hier wird oft von Innotec Kleber geschrieben was haltet ihr davon   ...habe damit selbst noch keine Erfahrung gemacht !

Zu den Verlust der Aquamax   
Hallo Thorsten

habe mir die ganzen Beiträge angesehen ich glaube am besten werd ich mir meinen Filter im Frühjahr auf verschiedene Höhen stellen und mal den Durchfluss messnen, wenn ich dann bei mind. 4500ltr/h angelangt bin werd ich meinen Filter an dieser Stelle platzieren und dort mit meinen Wasserfall beginnen .

Menno so viel Fragen, Arbeit,Mühe etc. alles nur für einen Teich....macht aber unheimlich Spass :!:  :!:


----------



## Annett (7. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Jochen,

wolltest Du nicht PVC-Folie für den Teich verwenden?
Dafür gibt es spezielle Kaltschweißmittel. 
Die lösen wohl die obersten Schichten an, damit sie sich dann untereinander verbinden. Geht natürlich nur bei Folie auf Folie! Vorher wird mit Aceton gereinigt.
Wir haben so unsere Folie auf 8m Länge geklebt.. und anscheinend ist sie dicht (toitoitoi). Die entstandenen Falten haben wir aufgeschnitten, neu geklebt und anschließend noch ein weiteres Stück Folie drauf geklebt.
Für Verbindungen von Folie mit anderen Materialien... da hab ich echt zu wenig Ahnung. 

Die Schrauben klingen doch ganz gut... was es heute alles so gibt...Wahnsinn!


----------



## jochen (10. Okt. 2005)

hallo liebe Teichfreunde !!

@ Annett

kannst du mir verraten wie sich dein Mittel schimpft (Hersteller, Typ) es gibt so viele Anbieter, die vieles versprechen, wenn ihr das angewendet habt und das ganze dicht hält wäre es für mich dann sicher auch das Richtige  :razz: 
wir möchten ja  unseren Bachlauf bzw. Wasserfall vergrößern ,dann brauchen wir sowieso einen guten Kleber um die vorhandene Folie zu verlängern ! 

....und noch mal eine Bitte an alle Teichfreunde wer hat Erfahrung mit Kleber oder Verbindungen von PVC Folien mit Naturstein oder Beton    
schickt mir doch ein paar Tipps!!!!


----------



## Annett (10. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Jochen,

das Mittel haben wir im gleichen (Bau)markt gekauft wie die Folie.
War auch der gleiche Hersteller (Ubink), wie bei der Folie.
Den genauen Namen muß ich leider schuldig bleiben.. aber direkt für PVC-Folie gab es nur das!

Wenn man alte Folie mit neuer verkleben möchte, muß man sehr sorgfälltig arbeiten.
Oft ist die ältere Folie auf ehemals 1m Länge unterdessen auf 1,01m oder so gedehnt...
Sowas gibt dann beim Kleben böse Überraschungen und Falten.
Wieviel m² spart Ihr denn durch die Klebeaktion ein? 
Man sollte sich immer fragen, ob sich das "Risiko" selbst kleben lohnt.
Bei uns ging es nicht anders, da der Teich L-förmig ist.. und wir sonst wahnsinnig große Falten bekommen hätten.
Wir haben aber 2x nagelneue Folie von einer Rolle (insgesamt 20x8m)miteinander verschweißt (und trotzdem gab es Falten).
War eine bescheidene Arbeit unter nicht gerade optimalen Bedingungen(Gewitter im Anzug.. Wind, Sonne, warm).
Wir haben es gerade noch geschafft fertig zu kleben, die ungeklebte Folie über die Klebenaht geklappt und dann "Füße in die Hand". (überall nur Blitz und Donner)
Am nächsten Tag stand auf der Folie teilweise 5cm hoch Wasser.
Es hat anscheinend funktioniert, aber jedes Mal, wenn der Wasserverlust pro Tag durch Verdunstung relativ hoch ist.. fragt man sich "ist die Klebenaht wirklich noch dicht".


----------



## jochen (12. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Annett !!

Naja so schwierig wirds ja bei uns mit den Kleben nicht werden, da unser Bachlauf......eigentlich ja eher ein Wasserfall mit Staustufen wird, könnte ich ja die Klebestellen in den senkrechten Teilen des Wassserfalles anbringen und das Ganze  anständig überlappen lassen.
Selbst wenn dann ein kleiner Klebefehler vorkommen würde, dürfte das nichts ausmachen.


----------



## bonsai (14. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Jochen
deine Planung mit der doppelten Folie würde ich, wenn überhaupt, in der umgekehrten Reihenfolge durchführen.
Die Teichfolie, in deiner Skizze die blaue, würde ich entweder mit dem zweiten von Annett vorgeschlagenen Profil oder mit einem einfachen Wandanschlußprofil, wie es die Dachdecker zum Anschluss einer Bitumenbahn an eine Hauswand verwenden, an deinem Betonanker  mit den von dir genannten Schrauben befestigen und fertig.
Du hast doch einen Überlauf, mit dem die Wasserhöhe deines Teiches reguliert wird - überlaufen kann doch nichts.
Wenn du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, legst du auf Profilhöhe zwischen Folie und Beton noch eine Schlange Innotek oder Kleb & Dicht von Max Bahr (ist das gleiche wie Innotek, kostet nicht mal die Hälfte) und spritzt oben das Profil noch mal mit dem Kleber ab.
Die Profilkante muss doch nur gegen Regenwasser abdichten und da kommt doch nicht viel zusammen. Die Aluschiene wird anschließend durch Bepflanzung oder Feldsteine kaschiert, die sieht man nicht.
Wenn du aber unbedingt mit zwei Folien arbeiten willst, dann nehme den kurzen Streifen als zweite Lage - klemm sie hinter das Profil und ziehe sie ohne großen Zug nach unten, klebe sie an der  senkrechten Betonwand fest, nicht auf der Auflagefläche, um unnötige Spannungen in den Folien zu vermeiden. Die Auflagefläche für Steine etc solltest du dann mit einem guten Flies schützen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## jochen (16. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Norbert !!

Hab mich gestern bei einen Dachdecker "schlau" gemacht.
Ich könnte mir die Gestaltung so vorstellen wie du sie mir geschrieben hast, der Dachdecker meinte auch das es mit Kleb&Dicht funktioniert und die passenden Wandanschlussprofile hat er auf Lager.
Also besten Dank für diesen Vorschlag.    :thumbrig: 

habe mir deine Bildgallerie angeschaut,deine Gartenanlage finde ich sehr gelungen, um nicht zu sagen der Teich mit seiner Uferbepflanzung ist in meinen Augen klasse !
Ich möchte auch einen Baumstamm als Deko verwenden ,könntest du mir verraten welche Baumsorte hierfür geeignet ist , oder ist das einfach egal


----------



## jochen (10. Feb. 2006)

Hallo an alle Teichfreunde !

Wir hoffen doch alle das es bald zu schneien aufhört und der Frühling kommt, auch wenn es heute überhaupt nicht danach aussieht.
Sei es wie es will, ab jetzt wird kräftig weiter geplant, ich habe bewusst kein neues Thema angefangen, denn so kann ich meine Problemchen die ich im Herbst geschrieben habe besser in Erinnerung bringen, und ohne große Erklärungen das Thema weiterführen. (für neue User , Bilder und Beschreibung des Teiches sind ganz am Anfang dieses Themas)

So jetzt will ich euch mal schreiben was mir über den Winter zum Thema Teichbau durch den Kopf geschossen ist...  

Als erstes zu meinen Biotec 10.1...leider liest man hier wenig Gutes über dieses __ Filtersystem , ich habe mich dazu entschlossen diesen Filter einzusetzen da er in meinen Augen sehr kompakt ist und wegen des  Hangprofil vom Teich, und zusätzlich wenig Platz, eine geignete Lösung sein könnte. Da wir ohne Kois planen, müsste doch der Filter trotz allen Unkenrufen seine Leistung bringen.
Ich habe mich jetzt überlegt ob der Wasserfall nicht doch von ganz oben (also von einer Höhe von 2,5m) mit mehreren Staustufen in den Teich laufen soll. Wenn  schon mal diese Hanglage vorhanden ist, möchte ich doch auch das für mich Schönste daraus machen... jetzt zu meiner Frage.....

Zu diesen hohen Wasserfall bräuchte ich eine geeignete zusätzliche Pumpe, ich könnte ja dann diese Pumpe über einen Skimmer anschließen und damit zwei __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen. Diese Pumpe müsste  ja nicht den ganzen Tag über laufen , sondern vorwiegend am Abend, so hätte ich den Vorteil das sich der Teich im Sommer über den Wasserfall nicht unnötig erhitzt, und zusätzlich ein bischen Strom zu sparen. Oben am Wasserfallanfang möchte ich ein Spaltsieb einsetzen und so das angesaugte Material vom Skimmer abfischen. Vielleicht könntet ihr mir noch eine Idee schreiben wie ich den Blütenstaub etc. der vom Skimmer angesaugt wird abzufiltern.
Es wäre sehr schön wenn ihr mir einige Tipps und Links zu Skimmer und Pumpe schicken würdet die zu der Teichgröße passen. Der Bachlauf soll so zwischen 40 und 60cm breit werden, die Höhe hab ich ja schon beschrieben. Es soll kein rauschender Gebirgsbach werden sondern eher etwas ruhiger plätschern.
Wie ist eure Meinung zu unseren Vorhaben könnte man es so gestalden, oder meint ihr...Biotec 10.1, Aquamax8ooo mit Satellitenfilter und noch dazu eine zusätzliche Bachlauf.- bzw. Wasserfallpumpe mit Skimmer und Spaltsieb wäre zu übertrieben für meine Zwecke?
Ob`s den Fischen gut tut mit zwei Pumpen im Teich?
Ist vielleicht ein wenig viel Fragerei, aber jetzt gehts wieder richtig los..


----------



## Thorsten (11. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Jochen,

hmmm nun gut das mit den Biotec musst Du ausprobieren, meine Meinung kennst Du ja   

Nun zum Bachlauf, Skimmer.......

wenn Du deinen Bachlauf auf 2,50m höhe betreiben willst, brauchst Du eine sehr starke Pumpe!
 Die Aquamax 8000 wird da nicht mehr ausreichen um die gewünschte Höhe zu erreichen,in deinem Fall wäre es wohl die Aquamax 15000  besser.
Die Stromkosten hierfür steigen dann natürlich auch 200Watt bei der Amax 15000!

Eigentlich verwendet man aber eine Bachlaufpumpe (diese sind stärker) zb. Atlantis 150 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




dort kannst Du aber allerdings keinen Skimmer anschließen!!!

Eine Vorabscheidung vor dem Bachlauf solltest Du unbedingt einsetzen, sonst hast Du den ganzen Dreck aus dem Teich im Bachlauf.
Ein Spaltsieb ist da nicht das schlechteste.....


Meine Meinung zu den ganzen Thema:
Nimm ruhig eine Aquamax 8000-Biotec10(obwohl der Filter,bei der Pumpenleistung schon an der Grenze ist)
Bachlaufpumpe Atlantis 150
Spaltsieb


----------



## jochen (12. Feb. 2006)

Hallo nochmal!
@ Thorsten....

Hab mich gerade im www umgeschaut die Pumpe hat einen saftigen Preis!
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe braucht man dazu auch noch einen Trafo das kommt dann zumindest auf....weia!
Gibt es denn da keine günstigeren Pumpen mit entsprechender Leistung?

@ all....

Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit so einen relativ hohen Bachlauf?
Ich bin noch beim planen, und möchte wie jeder hier so wenig Fehler wie möglich machen.
Noch ne bitte, schickt doch bitte Ratschläge für ein Spaltsieb das zu unserem Bachlauf passen würde, ich hab da leiter keine Erfahrung damit!
Für eine andere Lösung, wie auch immer wäre ich auch froh!


----------



## Annett (12. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Jochen.

2,5m Höhe? 
Das schafft keine herkömmliche Filterpumpe.
Im Normalfall reicht ja wesentlich weniger Gefälle für einen Bachlauf.
Es gibt spezielle Wasserfall/Bachlaufpumpen. Bei denen kommt auch in solch einer Höhe noch genügend Wasser an. Allerdings sind die Preise fetzig!
Man kann übrigens auch gut auf etwas Wassermenge verzichten, wenn man in den Bachlauf Staustufen einbaut und diese vor dem "Fall" in die nächste Stufe entsprechend verengt.
Am Besten an dieser Stelle einen flachen Stein(Steinplatte) in Waage einbauen, dann bildet das Wasser ein Art "Vorhang" der gut sichtbar ist! 
Vor dem festen Einbau mit Mörtel oder ähnlichem natürlich ausgiebig testen. 
Schließlich soll der Wasserfall ja auch etwas "fürs Auge" sein und nicht durch die Geräuschkulisse nerven, oder?! ;-)
Echte 60l/min (immerhin 1Liter pro Sekunde)an der "Quelle" würden sicherlich für Deinen Bachlauf reichen-etwas weniger würde mit den erwähnten Tricks sicherlich auch noch gut aussehen.
Ich habe meinen geplanten Bachlauf ja leider nie gebaut, weil bekanntermaßen andere Sachen dazwischen kamen. 

Zu den anderen technischen Fragen hatte Thorsten ja auch schon etwas gesagt.
Leider gibt es zu diesen Atlantis-Pumpen  von O..e keine Pumpenkennlinie  
Nur zu diesen wenn man auf die einzelnen Typen geht; ganz unten.
Dort kann man ablesen, wieviel Wasser bei welcher Höhe noch ankommt. Natürlich unter idealen Bedingungen. 
In Wahrheit wird da, durch Reibung im Schlauch, noch einiges weniger an der "Quelle" ankommen.

Soll der Wasserfall nicht dauerhaft laufen (wäre der Nachbarn wegen schon zu empfehlen), würde ich mich nach zwei Pumpen umschauen. Eine für den Bachlauf, die andere für den Filter.
Ich hab leider auf Anhieb keine Bachlaufpumpe gefunden, an die ein Skimmer angeschlossen werden könnte... vielleicht solltest Du darüber nachdenken den Skimmer an den Biofilter anzuschließen. Eine Grobschmutzabscheidung (welcher Art auch immer) ist natürlich sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## jochen (14. Feb. 2006)

hallo !

Ich werde das jetzt mit einer zweiten Pumpe ausführen, den Bachlauf mit Staustufen gestalten, einen Skimmer könnte ich laut o..e, anstatt des Sattelitenfilters an die Aquamax 8000 anschliesen.

hierzu hätte ich noch zwei Fragen die eine hatte ich schon gestellt jedoch noch leider keine Antwort bekommen, wer kann mir einen Tipp für ein geeignetes Spaltsieb für meinen Bachlauf geben?

die andere Frage wäre, kann man vor einem Biotec 10.1 problemlos einen Skimmer wie es o..e beschreibt anbringen.....oder wenn ihr davon abratet, wie könnte ich eine Grobschmutzabscheidung, vor dem Biotec 10.1 basteln?


----------



## Thorsten (14. Feb. 2006)

Hi Jochen,

ich antworte dir morgen ausführlich, ist immo ein bisschen stressig wegen dem neuen Forum (Testphase)    

Ist denn sonst keiner hier, der helfen oder Ratschläge geben kann??


----------



## Annett (15. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Jochen,

eine Grobschmutzabscheidung vor dem Biotec wird wohl nur in Schwerkraft funktionieren. 
Dein Filter läuft leider nur gepumpt, d.h. die Pumpe muss per Schlauch direkt an den Filtereinlauf angeschlossen werden.
Du könntest ein Spaltsieb oder einen Vortex per Schwerkraft mit dem Teich verbinden. (das geschieht am Besten in der Wiese neben dem Teich)
Danach kommt die Pumpe, mit der es in den Biotec weiter geht.
Damit hälst Du einiges an Grobschmutz von den Schwämmen ab, sodass die Wartungsintervalle etwas länger werden.
(dafür müsstest Du allerdings unterhalb des Wasserspiegels einen Foliendurchbruch machen-wenn dazu noch Fragen sind: Melden! ;-) )

Ich muss jetzt auch gleich los... der Installateur will heute im Bad die genauen Standorte von Badewanne und Dusche festlegen-der Fliesenleger will Freitag loslegen


----------



## Thorsten (15. Feb. 2006)

Hi Jochen,

was O...e dir geantwortet hat ist richtig.Du lässt den Satellitenfilter weg und schließt stattdessen den Skimmer an.


*Zitat:*
_wer kann mir einen Tipp für ein geeignetes Spaltsieb für meinen Bachlauf geben?_

hmmm, was meinst Du jetzt, die my Maschendichte? 
Würde dir ein 200-250my empfehlen, so ein Spaltsieb bekommst Du zb. bei Ebay!


*Zitat:*
_kann man vor einem Biotec 10.1 problemlos einen Skimmer wie es o..e beschreibt anbringen.....oder wenn ihr davon abratet, 
wie könnte ich eine Grobschmutzabscheidung, vor dem Biotec 10.1 basteln?_


Einen Skimmer anschließen kann man ohne weiteres, nur wird der Skimmerschmutz ungefiltert in deinen Biotec geleitet. 
(Der Biotec 10.1 hat zwar einen kleinen Auffangkorb ca.5x10 cm, aber das ist Spielzeug und nicht effektiv!)

Dadurch werden sich die  Schwämme in kürzester Zeit zusetzen. Das ist halt der *große Nachteil* von Fertigfiltern (zb. O...e)!

Leider kann man bei dem Biotec 10.1 nichts nachrüsten, weil einfach der Platz nicht vorhanden ist.

Das einzige was funktionieren würde, Du arbeitest wie Annett es schon beschrieben hat mit Schwerkraft zu einen Spaltsieb oder Vortex, 
von da aus mittels einer Pumpe/Pumpenkammer weiter in den Biotec.

Allerdings, steht das in keinem Verhältnis > der Aufwand> der Preis.


P.S.
Jochen, kannst Du mal ein paar Bilder von deinem Filter hier einstellen, wenn es geht Nahaufnahmen ? , 
vieleicht können wir ja noch irgendwas tüfteln   . Ich muss gestehen, dass ich den Filter nicht mehr 100% vor Augen habe.


----------



## jochen (15. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Forengemeinde    ;-)

@ Annett
Ich hätte so gerne mit einer Schwerkraftteichanlage geplant, wenn du bitte noch einmal das erste Bild von diesem Thema anschausst, kannst du gut sehen wie verzwickt der Teich liegt.
Ein Kompaktfilter war da für mich die beste Lösung, die einzige Möglichkeit wäre den Filter links hinter den Haus zu setzen, aber dann läge der Filter mitten im Weg...  
Badewanne planen ist doch fast wie Teichplanen   ...viel Spass dabei

@ Thorsten
Bilder vom Filter sind angehängt....ein weiteres Problem ist der angeflanschte Bitron 24c .

Gestern war ich bei einem Teichbaugeschäft, deren Meinung zum Thema Skimmer an den Biotec 10.1 ..... unproblematisch...( eben ein guter Verkäufer)
Er hatte jetzt gerade zufällig ein Spaltsieb (Compact Sieve 250 my) und eine Wasserfallpumpe (Atlantis 110 von o..e) im Angebot. Die Preise habe ich soeben im Internet verglichen und die sind wirklich relativ gesehen günstig. Was meint ihr zu diesen beiden Produkten?


----------



## Annett (16. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Jochen,

wenn Du lieber einen Schwerkraftfilter haben wolltest.. warum dann nicht ein Stück der Terrasse statt mit Steinen mit Holz "verkleiden"?
Darunter habt dann der Filter mehr als genug Platz ;-)
Ich weiß, dass heißt wieder umbauen.... hat aber viele Vorteile!


----------



## jochen (16. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Annett!!!!!!!!!

Kein schlechte Idee.. :thumbrig: 

Die Terrasse möchte ich dafür nicht opfern, das Gefiesel mit den Granitplatten und das anschliesende Umpflastern der Selben machten sehr viel Mühe.
Aber den Weg hinter dem Haus, könnte ich ja in Form einer Brücke bauen, und darunter den Filter setzen....werde es auf jeden Fall mit dem Familienrat besprechen.. ;-)
Besten Dank für den Tipp.


----------



## Thorsten (16. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Jochen!

Das war ja wieder klar...ich schreibe mir die Finger wund (nimm einen anderen Filter) nix passiert,
kaum macht ein nettes Mädel den Vorschlag, dann machste das.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Neee  ...Spaß bei Seite , dass ist eine sehr kluge Entscheidung.  

Zeige uns doch mal, wo der Filter hin soll und wie weit die Strecke etc. ist.
Dann können *wir *! dir bestimmt weiter helfen


----------



## jochen (26. Feb. 2006)

*AW: und nun unsere Fotos zum Teichbau*

Helau.. 

Wir haben uns nach langen "Hin und Her" jetzt entschlossen die Filteranlage in gepumpter Version zu betreiben.
Dazu habe ich den UVC-Klärer vom Biotec 10.1 abgeschraubt.
So wollen wir es machen....

Gepumpt wird mit einer O..e Aquamax 8000, dann kommt als erstes der UVC-Klärer, danach ein Grobschmutzfilter (welcher Art auch immer) und dann soll das Wasser in freien Fall über den etwas tiefer stehenden Biotec 10.1 in den Teich zurücklaufen.
Nun zu meiner Frage.

Was für einen Grobschmutzfilter würdet ihr verwenden?

Spaltsieb..?.......wenn dann was für eine Größe ( my ) ?
Bürsten..?.......wäre sicher am einfachsten zu bauen und wenmöglich günstig

oder ein Vortex..?

oder gibt es noch andere Vorschläge?


----------



## Thorsten (27. Feb. 2006)

*AW: und nun unsere Fotos zum Teichbau*

Moin Jochen,

nun ja meine Antwort habe ich deiner Frau ja schon in einem anderen Forum gegeben....

So wie Du/Ihr es jetzt vor habt, sollte es funktionieren.

Welche Grobschmutzvorabscheidung? 
Gute Frage, ich würde erstmal die Preiswerte alternative wählen > Vortex, dann evtl. noch eine Bürstenkammer hinterher geschaltet.

Man kann nicht immer pauschal sagen, dass es funktioniert weil jeder Teich anders ist 

Falls das nicht funktionieren sollte, kannst Du immer noch ein Spaltsieb mit 250my schalten dh. Vortex raus und Spaltsieb rein.

Soviel von meiner Seite.........


----------



## jochen (27. Feb. 2006)

*AW: und nun unsere Fotos zum Teichbau*

Hallo Thorsten....

Ich will ja nicht nerven...

Eine Frage hätt ich noch.

Würdest du den Vortex selber bauen?
Oder könntest du mir einen Tipp oder Link schicken für einen Vortex der zu unserem Teich passen würde,den man "fertig" kaufen kann?
Ich frag jetzt lieber mal öfters....Will ja nicht noch mal einen falschen (Vor)-Filter kaufen.. 
Wäre schön wenn du uns bis Dienstag antworten könntest , wir fahren nämlich am Mittwoch zur Messe nach Nürnberg da könnte ich mir die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten anschauen. (wenn sie denn ausgestellt sind).


----------



## kwoddel (27. Feb. 2006)

*AW: und nun unsere Fotos zum Teichbau*

Hallo Jochen 
die Vorfilterung ist das wichtigste, ich würde an deiner stelle eine 200 -500 Liter Regentonne nehmen und dann das hier dort einbauen http://cgi.ebay.de/Sifi-Patrone-Fil...746502603QQcategoryZ84141QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem.


----------



## jochen (27. Feb. 2006)

*AW: und nun unsere Fotos zum Teichbau*

Hi kwoddel..

Danke für deine Hilfe.
Könntest du mir bitte eine einfache Skizze schicken wie ich das ganze in der Tonne einbauen kann?
zB. Eingang oben etc....muß keine Meisterzeichnung sein...

Funzt das auch bei gepumpter Version?...wie du vielleicht gelesen hast möchte ich Vor dem Vorfilter den UVC-Klärer (Bitron 24c einbinden).
So haben wir uns das vorgestellt, das Fragezeichen im Vorfilter ist das Thema.                     

ups..hätt ich fast vergessen unsere Filterpumpe fördert maximal 8000 ltr/h in der höhe wo sie mal stehen soll ungefähr 6000ltr/h....


----------



## Thorsten (27. Feb. 2006)

*AW: und nun unsere Fotos zum Teichbau*

Hallo Jochen,

ich würde den Vortex selber bauen...500L Regentonne unten den Bodengrund _konisch_ spachteln.
(wir haben hier einige die einen Vortex selber bauen bzw. selber gebaut haben,evtl. meldet sich noch jemand)

Natürlich kann man sowas fertig kaufen, aber das ist eine Preisfrage...liegt bei ca. 350 Euro.

Was Kwoddel als Link eingestellt hat, ist eine Sifipatrone kostet um die 350-450 Euro je nach Ausführung.

Das wäre eine alternative zu dem Spaltsieb, gibt es als gepumpte Version wie auch in Schwerkraft


----------



## jochen (27. Feb. 2006)

*AW: und nun unsere Fotos zum Teichbau*

Hi...

Bei uns müsste das dann die gepumpte Version werden, vielleicht meldet sich Kwoddel noch mal...


----------



## jochen (9. März 2006)

*AW: und nun unsere Fotos zum Teichbau*

Hallo.

Wir haben uns jetzt für ein Spaltsieb und einer kleine Bürstenkammer entschlossen dann den Biotec.10.1.

Würdet ihr erst das Spaltsieb und dann die Bürsten, oder umgekehrt arbeiten?
Da die Pumpe die das Ganze versorgt an einen Skimmer angeschlossen werden kann, sollte das zu meiner Frage berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## Thorsten (10. März 2006)

*AW: und nun unsere Fotos zum Teichbau*

Grüß Dich Jochen,

ich würde es folgendermaßen machen,  *Spaltsieb>Bürstenkammer>Biotec

*Das macht am meisten Sinn* 
*


----------



## jochen (12. März 2006)

*AW: und nun unsere Fotos zum Teichbau*

hallo Thorsten.

Dann werd ich das auch in dieser Reihenfolge machen.

Pumpe, evtl. mit Skimmer am Satellitenanschluß>>>>UV-C Filter>>>>Spaltsieb>>>>Bürstenkammer>>>>Biotec 10.1.>>>>Teich

Nach langen überlegen müsste jetzt die Technik am Teich stehen. 
Dank eurer Hilfe..

Wasserfall mit Pflanzenfilter dürfte auch geklärt sein. 

Als Bodengrund möchten wir Mainsand 3mm Körnung verwenden.

Jetzt beginnt das nächste Kapitel, die Bepflanzung des Teiches.
Wir werden uns jetzt ein bißchen einlesen, danach werden wir euch wieder mit unseren Fragen nerven....


----------

